# Grooming supplies and ...?



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

15 days until we bring our puppy home and I think I am almost ready. I have the food, treats, exercise pen, stainless steel dishes, an assortment of toys, a crate, a sherpa plane carrier bag for the trip home from the breeder, a few new washcloths and towels, and a strip of bells for housebreaking. The only thing I can think of that I need are grooming tools, shampoo and conditioner. I saw a Kong brush online and a video that showed dogs even enjoying being brushed during their bath. Has anyone tried this? If not, what brush and comb do you recommend? Also, do you use regular nail clippers or get special canine clippers?
Thanks for your advice.
Iris


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, Iris, I'll run down what I use. I groom three dogs, Gracie in my avatar is in full coat, Angie a Hava-Shih rescue in a lamb cut and my DD's curly Hav in a puppy coat. I am self-taught, primarily from a book published by a Canadian dog group specifically on the Havanese. And my dogs are very forgiving, lol. Here's my list:

Chris Christensen wood pin brush
Stainless steel greyhound comb and also a face comb (stainless steel)
Pair of Christensen curved scissors
Pair of blunt-tipped scissors (for working around the eyes)
Pair of thinning shears
Small electric clippers (for removing hair between pads of feet)
Cornstarch for loosening mats
Dog nail clippers, guillotine style (not human nail clippers)
Stepic powder (for clotting blood if I cut into the quick)
Regular clippers (not needed if you maintain a full coat)
Christensen's Ice on Ice grooming spray
Biogroom shampoo
Coat Handler conditioner

I've gotten into this big time as I asked and received for Christmas a grooming table and a CC real dog dryer. I can now bathe and dry all three dogs in 90 minutes. Some folks may not enjoy this but I do. I was the kind of mom who loved to fix my DD's hair every morning and could do all different kinds of braids. Now that they are both grown, I have my dogs to mess around with. 

I also wanted to mention that if your pup has black nails you might want to get nail clippers that have a quick indicator. You can find them online.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

P.S. Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

And don't forget some reading. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lsprick said:


> Hi, Iris, I'll run down what I use. I groom three dogs, Gracie in my avatar is in full coat, Angie a Hava-Shih rescue in a lamb cut and my DD's curly Hav in a puppy coat. I am self-taught, primarily from a book published by a Canadian dog group specifically on the Havanese. And my dogs are very forgiving, lol. Here's my list:
> 
> Chris Christensen wood pin brush
> Stainless steel greyhound comb and also a face comb (stainless steel)
> ...


Do you remember name of the book, would love to have a good one on grooming and also would like to know which dryer and table you got that you like...I am going to start doing my sisters dogs...and mine of course. Thanks!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

From Nose to Tail

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My must have grooming tools when I am sitting down and I happen to find a tangle on one of the boys: cc comb, fine comb, sharp small scissors, grooming mist spray and I am set for a good comb out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for a grooming table... The top of a washer or dryer has never failed me.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mintchip said:


> From Nose to Tail
> 
> http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/


Hi Sally!!! Thank you!!! hugs to Pennie and Comet and ((Oliver xoxo)).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just ordered it! Hope it helps..lol..


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's what I got, from Show Dog Store.com:

Tableworks - Small (30") Folding Grooming Arm, Complete with Clamp and Noose.

Tableworks - 18 " Dryer Holder

Champagne -Tall Toy Breed Table

Chris Christensen - 110 VOLT Kool Dry Dog Dryer, Variable Speed, Very Quiet
Color: Holiday Red
Wall Mount: Without Wall Hanger

My DH couldn't believe the cost, then he heard our neighbors talking about how much it costs to go to the groomers. Then he just looked at me and smiled.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lsprick said:


> Here's what I got, from Show Dog Store.com:
> 
> Tableworks - Small (30") Folding Grooming Arm, Complete with Clamp and Noose.
> 
> ...


Yes, and you have good quality, so in the long run you will save! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the good advice. Do most owners do all of their own grooming and never take their dogs to a groomer? I've been reading a lot about how to brush and comb their coat once they reach that transition stage between puppy hair and adult. I also saw conflicting info on Christensen's Ice on Ice. Some people absolutely love it, and others say that there is silicon in it and that dries out the hair.
I'm assuming that the Christensen wood bristle brush is worth it, but does the comb matter or will any metal comb with fine and larger teeth work just as well?
Iris


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Iris said:


> Thanks so much for all of the good advice. Do most owners do all of their own grooming and never take their dogs to a groomer? I've been reading a lot about how to brush and comb their coat once they reach that transition stage between puppy hair and adult. I also saw conflicting info on Christensen's Ice on Ice. Some people absolutely love it, and others say that there is silicon in it and that dries out the hair.
> I'm assuming that the Christensen wood bristle brush is worth it, but does the comb matter or will any metal comb with fine and larger teeth work just as well?
> Iris


I had a less expensive comb I liked, with rotating teeth, but one came out...I got the CC 5 which was recommended and love it...I think it will last forever, if you don't lose it..and I want to get the face comb...don't have that yet. I know Kathie has another brush she likes and so she might chime in on that one...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Yes, and you have good quality, so in the long run you will save! Thanks for sharing.


I am looking at a tableworks ringside table and the table you got, the tall toy table. It weights 21 lbs..does that seem heavy to you...I need something I can put in the car and take to my sister's house...but also want something big enough I can use the dryer and the grooming arm on...the tableworks ringside table might be too small for all of that but it is 10 lbs...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Iris said:


> Thanks so much for all of the good advice. Do most owners do all of their own grooming and never take their dogs to a groomer? I've been reading a lot about how to brush and comb their coat once they reach that transition stage between puppy hair and adult. I also saw conflicting info on Christensen's Ice on Ice. Some people absolutely love it, and others say that there is silicon in it and that dries out the hair.
> I'm assuming that the Christensen wood bristle brush is worth it, but does the comb matter or will any metal comb with fine and larger teeth work just as well?
> Iris


I started out with a comb from Pet Smart, but once her coat got longer I needed the longer toothed comb and got the CC buttercomb... LOVE it! I do have the wood pin brush, but honestly hardly ever use it. I think my daughter uses it more than I do as she likes to "groom" tillie sometimes! LOL

I used to take her to the groomer, BUT after having 2 ear infections (because they weren't taking care of her ears properly) AND having her nails repeatedly NOT cut, and her developing fear from a grooming "holding/pulling her beard, I just decided to do it all myself. There is a lot to keep up on and I always have a running list of what needs to be done next ... I do a little each week, 1 week it will be nails, another week, paw pad hair, every few months I'll snip out some ear hair so her canals can breath, etc. She gets combed out thourougly every day and has a bath every 7-10 days. I love the feeling of doing it myself, expecially since having a hav was MY idea and we are saving SO much money by not taking her to a groomer!! I am lucky though, Tillie is VERY tolerant and never cries or carries on. The only problem we have is when I try to clip her ONE black toe nail! I got the quick 3 times and she is understandingly freaked out that I'm gonna do it again! poor thing! I just take the tiniest tip off of that one now!! But it did take me awhile to gain her trust back and actually did take her to groomer to get JUST her nails clipped several times!
For a comb out spray, I do have CC ice on ice, but found it almost sticky. So I use a little conditioner (plum silky) and wayyyy water it down in a squirt bottle and squirt her with that before her comb out!
Also invaluable is a flea comb or a face comb with the very tiny teeth for her eye and muzzle area!! Gets all that gooey gunk out!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I got my combs online from Revival Animal. They are not the CC brand, but they are stainless steel and reasonably priced. I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to break down and buy a butter comb. Seems like everyone who has the CC combs loves them. I do have a birthday coming up, lol!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I am looking at a tableworks ringside table and the table you got, the tall toy table. It weights 21 lbs..does that seem heavy to you...I need something I can put in the car and take to my sister's house...but also want something big enough I can use the dryer and the grooming arm on...the tableworks ringside table might be too small for all of that but it is 10 lbs...


The table folds down nicely and doesn't feel very heavy, but I'm not hauling it around. Gracie is a big Hav at 17 lbs so I thought the ringside table might be too small. I like having enough room to put my tools on the table beside me. And I like the height of the table; don't have to bend over to trim feet. My washer/dryer are on pedestals or I would just use them, as the tub sink in my laundry room works well for baths.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lsprick said:


> The table folds down nicely and doesn't feel very heavy, but I'm not hauling it around. Gracie is a big Hav at 17 lbs so I thought the ringside table might be too small. I like having enough room to put my tools on the table beside me. And I like the height of the table; don't have to bend over to trim feet. My washer/dryer are on pedestals or I would just use them, as the tub sink in my laundry room works well for baths.


Sounds like a good one to me...I like having room to put things on the table too and my Sir Winston is larger too! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, I'm convinced. I NEED a Buttercomb But which one? I looked on Amazon and there are 2 fine/coarse choices, one is regular length teeth and one is long teeth. My little guy will just be 15 weeks when I pick him up, so his coat is not very long or thick right now.
Iris


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes Buttercombs are awesome!  but with a little puppy, you COULD start out with a wooden pin brush and be okay for awhile. The most important thing at that age is to get them used to being brushed/combed regularly!!
Your new pup is ADORABLE!! I brought my baby home at 14 weeks and though some may say it is "old" I found it to be perfect!! She was started out right at the breeders, had learned bite inhibition from her mom, siblings and auntie's that were living with her and was sleeping through the night! woooot! LOL 
what's the countdown!? how many more days!?


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

I was originally a little hesitant to take a puppy that old, but since we had already committed to a vacation, I did 'at want to bring him home at 11 weeks and then leave him before he is acclimated. And I feel very comfortable with this breeder. She was very helpful to me, even when I told her that we wohldn't be taking one of her puppies because of the age factor. She even steered me toward other reputable breeders. But she just loves her puppies so much and is so careful about where she places them. 
I just can't wait to get him. I pick him up 2 weeks from yesterday, on the 23rd. I am flying home with him and anticipate it will be difficult to have him under the seat in front of me and not be able to hold him. 
Iris


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris Christensen wooden pin brush is WONDERFUL! i have one oval CC pin brush (gold series 27 mm), Madan combination comb and face combination comb, CC small slicker brush (only for feet), small blunt nosed scissors for paw hair, nail clippers (not guilotine type)... Book From Nose to Tail is a must! 
i tried All Systems shampoo/conditoioner/spray (not for havanese hair) Chris Christensen (bad for hair colour - spray contains silicone which is not good for skin), Pet Silk (te worst stuff) and some european products. Finally I got my paws on Isle of Dogs products (recomended to me by breeder who has five havs with most beautifull coats) I use Veterinary grade evening primrose oil shampoo and Heavy management conditioner. For matts I use their dematting spray (wonder making). For daily brushing spray I use Isle Strengthen diluted 1:1 with water. They make puppy shampoo. I have been using those for two months and I see results - no matts and tangles, beautiful shiny coat hydrated and managable, no split ends... It is expensive, but it is worth spending money. 
One advice - buy good quality grooming supplies but don't slip into buying everything you see and think you should have! Good dog drier is also good investment because it cuts drying time in half!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

rokipiki said:


> Chris Christensen wooden pin brush is WONDERFUL! i have one oval CC pin brush (gold series 27 mm), Madan combination comb and face combination comb, CC small slicker brush (only for feet), small blunt nosed scissors for paw hair, nail clippers (not guilotine type)... Book From Nose to Tail is a must!
> i tried All Systems shampoo/conditoioner/spray (not for havanese hair) Chris Christensen (bad for hair colour - spray contains silicone which is not good for skin), Pet Silk (te worst stuff) and some european products. Finally I got my paws on Isle of Dogs products (recomended to me by breeder who has five havs with most beautifull coats) I use Veterinary grade evening primrose oil shampoo and Heavy management conditioner. For matts I use their dematting spray (wonder making). For daily brushing spray I use Isle Strengthen diluted 1:1 with water. They make puppy shampoo. I have been using those for two months and I see results - no matts and tangles, beautiful shiny coat hydrated and managable, no split ends... It is expensive, but it is worth spending money.
> One advice - buy good quality grooming supplies but don't slip into buying everything you see and think you should have! Good dog drier is also good investment because it cuts drying time in half!


Which type dryer for someone who has two dogs? I appreciate the advice on the shampoos also...thanks


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

i have Andis dryer which can be hand held or it can be placedo on it's own stand. The price is OK. if you want to invest buy Chris Christensen Cool Pup Dryer. I tried it once ant it is awsome!
one more thin about Isle od Dogs products - Roki's hair started to regain his darker colur!


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great advice!


----------

